# Troxel Seat



## Phrank Vee (Jun 26, 2020)

I just finished reupholstering my Troxel Seat. Not sure exact year, think it’s 1950s. Jump in if you think different. It’s heavy as hell. First time doing a seat restoration . I think it came out pretty good. I’m 
waiting on my “evaporust” so I can make the metal screws and springs come back to life.
$25 for a nice piece of leather/carpet cushion

$13 for the spray glue. Which by the way works amazing and dries quick!


----------

